
Async HTTP benchmarks on PyPy3 - antman
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2017/03/async-http-benchmarks-on-pypy3.html?m=1
======
orf
These benchmarks are impressive, and better Python3 support in PyPy is always
great!

I quite like aiohttp and seeing it do 12,000 requests per second is amazing.

------
true_religion
Why is PyPy funding so low? Do no companies use it?

~~~
adisbladis
Pypy has pretty bad compatibility with a lot of C extensions (numpy comes to
mind), this makes a lot of larger codebases unusable on Pypy. Also Python 3
compatibility has been pretty bad.

It seems like the Mozilla grant that happened a while back (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12255586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12255586)
) has really pushed Python 3 support forward a lot.

I think we may be getting closer to Pypy having more of a prescence in the
server space soon if it continues to push forward at a similar pace.

